# Angeln in der Bretagne



## echoplex (29. Juni 2017)

Ich werde im September in der Bretagne sein zum Urlaub.
Natürlich möchte ich dort auch fischen, habe aber leider keine Meererfahrung!
Was geht dort so und wie fängt man am besten.
Werde mir nicht jeden Tag ein Boot mieten können, deshalb wahrscheinlich auch viel von der Brandung aus machen.
Auf Pose? Wobblern?
Welche Köder etc..?!
Wer hat hier Bretagne erfahrungen


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

die bretagne ist groß und hat sehr unterschiedliche bedingungen, von sandstrand über algengefüllte buchten bis felsenküste.

wär also hilfreich, das mal einzugrenzen.
wo gehts hin?


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal in der Bretagne, Cap de la Chevre, allerdings nicht zum angeln. 
Ich habe nur immer gestaunt wenn die Franzosen bei Ebbe immer Wattwürmer gegraben haben.
Die waren gut und gerne 20 - 25 cm lang, und Finger- bis Daumendick!!!|bigeyes
Fast schon ein wenig furchteinflößend!!!

Mein französisch war aber zu schlecht um zu fragen wo und was die damit fangen!?!;+

An den Stränden hab ich nie Angler gesehen.
Eher da wo es felsig wurde oder an Häfen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## echoplex (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*



Jose schrieb:


> die bretagne ist groß und hat sehr unterschiedliche bedingungen, von sandstrand über algengefüllte buchten bis felsenküste.
> 
> wär also hilfreich, das mal einzugrenzen.
> wo gehts hin?



hast du recht 
es geht nach brest.. also so ziemlich der äußerste letze zipfel bretagne hehe.
hab schon von wolfsbarsch gelesen .. den würde ich natürlich gern fangen. ist ja auch ein leckerer speisefisch


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Hier noch ein nützlicher Link, den ich kürzlich in einem anderen Thread gesehen habe:

http://de.france.fr/de/info/angelscheine-frankreich-erwerben

Der Loup de meer hat bestimmt auch in France ein Mindestmaß, dieses solltest du kennen, wenn nicht kann es richtig kosten, siehe im Link.
Ich wünsche ansonsten noch einen schönen Urlaub und gute Fänge.
Es wäre schön wenn du hier berichtest, weil es doch recht wenig über die Bretagne hier zu lesen gibt!

Jürgen


----------



## echoplex (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

ich werde auf jeden fall berichten .. wenn sich bis dahin hier aber noch ein paar tipps sammeln, bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Ich kann Dir da nur ans Herz legen, den Tidenkalender einzupacken. Bei durchschnittlich 4 m Tidenhub heisst das im Zweifel weit schmeissen oder ganz schnell Laufen  (Kein Witz: das Wasser läuft schneller auf, als dass man davor weglaufen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nicht weit rauswandern!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Dorschfutzi (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*



echoplex schrieb:


> Ich werde im September in der Bretagne sein zum Urlaub.
> Natürlich möchte ich dort auch fischen, habe aber leider keine Meererfahrung!
> Was geht dort so und wie fängt man am besten.
> Werde mir nicht jeden Tag ein Boot mieten können, deshalb wahrscheinlich auch viel von der Brandung aus machen.
> ...



Ich war oft in der Bretagne bei Guilvinec im Urlaub gewesen.
Zum angeln kann ich folgendes sagen,mit Boot ist es ganz einfach, Du brauchst 2 Angeln wie zum Hochseeangeln in der Ostsee und ein Makrelen vorfach um Köderfische zu fangen.
Die Makrelen dann in Stücke schneiden und an einem Paternoster wie zum Plattfisch-angeln hängen. Du wirst sehen es beißt alles, Franzosendorsch, Lippfisch, Wolfsbarsch u.v.mehr. Habe da immer noch die Nachbarn mitversorgt und dafür Obst u. Gemüse aus ihren Garten bekommen. 

Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## echoplex (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man bei der Meeresfischerei vom Boot und der Brandung eher Monofile nimmt oder geflochtene?


----------



## ValMac (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*



echoplex schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man bei der Meeresfischerei vom Boot und der Brandung eher Monofile nimmt oder geflochtene?


Kommt ja ganz drauf an wie du angeln möchtest... Spinnfischen -> geflochtene, sonst monofile

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

kann ich nicht entscheiden.
vom ufer aus hab ich immer mono genommen, noch nicht mal salzwasserfeste. weshalb?
mal eben 100m schnur zu verlieren ist bei mono nur ärgerlich, bei geflochtener ist schon mal wieder n halbes leckeres restaurantessen "den teich runter".

bei filigranem spinnfischen auf z.b. wolfsbarsche wäre geflochtene meine wahl - seh ich aber auch als angeln der luxusklasse, ach nee, eher ambitioniert wie fliegnfischen


----------



## echoplex (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

na frage grade deshalb .. werde in der bretagne sein und das gewässer und die umgebung nicht kennen. muss deshalb mit einigen hängern rechnen.
wenn dann mal 100m geflochtene reißen, ist das sehr teuer


----------

